# Rex Drive-In Theater?



## sukhoon2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi all, one more day until the weekend! I have been searching for drive-in theaters in Dubai and came across Rex, but I tried dialing the number but says it is not a valid number. Does anyone have any info on this drive-in? Is it still in business? Thanks!


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Never heard of it. Can't imagine one in Dubai either....everyone would be trying to creep forward all the time or hooting you if you haven't left already by the time the first end credit comes up


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Think it's long gone now. You may find this interesting http://www.dubaiasitusedtobe.com/pages/memories/dubaisoldcinemas.shtm


----------



## sukhoon2 (Dec 22, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Think it's long gone now. You may find this interesting Dubai's Cinemas as they used to be


Thanks for the confirmation! I knew it existed some point in time. Haha. They don't do it like they used to anymore


----------



## AQ_MTL (Jan 6, 2014)

would've been surprised if it was still around. Remember that name from the 80s lol


----------

